# Pictures of my gang



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh they are all so cute!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Thank you! The first picture is of my girl Madison, who's been with us all her life. This was taken on her 17th b-day and she's wearing the very ribbon that was around her neck the day we brought her home. Next pic is of Sabrina. She was rescued from the pound and is cute as a button but has a bit of an aggression issue beneath that sweet looking exterior. Toby is the little Chi in the 3rd pic and was owner surrendered to me 7 yrs ago. He is a medical train wreck so was really unadoptable. I fell in love with him and he's been with me since he was 3. Karma is a doxie mix that was surrendered to me after being abandoned at a boarding facility. She is perfect in every way and would have been an easy adopt but we decided to keep one that wasn't broken in some way so she stayed. And the last pic is of Tommy. He was a puppy mill dog and has been with me for 4 yrs. He was an old man when I got him so I think he's around 15 now. I am obsessed with this little dog! He's tiny and fragile and strange and I love everything about him!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Madison looks really good for being 17 years old! It's great that there are people like you, that are willing to adopt and give
them a loving home. I rescue Great Danes, and they have brought so much joy to my life. And the special needs ones are the best! 
Keep up the great work, as you know it's well worth it!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Such sweet babies and wonderful stories of how you took them in!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

THey are all so cute!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's so great you do this. I also have 3 rescues from the shelter. Just took on an old Basset/Redbone mix. I can't believe people can dump there old dogs.

I just have to ask. Is Little your last name? It's just not one you see very often and that's my maiden name.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I LOVE my old dogs and I would eventually like to have a small sanctuary for seniors and possibly special needs dogs too. Several of mine have medical issues but Toby's are the worst. I can't imagine ever deciding I didn't want to deal with them anymore and dumping them in the pound to die. They are all my babies. 
And yes, my last name is Little. It's my married name. My husband has a large family that is pretty much all in Georgia around the southside of Atl.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know, I donate time to the animal shelter in our town and the puppies never bother me but the old dogs just break my heart. Maddie the old dog I just got was one I fostered about 8 or 9 years ago and now shes back and she was in there for 3 weeks and I couldn't stand it any longer. I think I'm going to change her over to PMR diet. She's very much enjoying her off leash walks in the hills.

Does your husband happen to be Irish? Because my father is full blooded Irish.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

No, I don't think there's a drop of Irish in his family.


----------

